# Contact Form



## max89 (Apr 19, 2007)

I need to make a contact form but it's been a long time since i've written one and i'm worried about spammers. Anyone know of a pre made contact form in php that has some anti spammer checks to get me started 


Thanks


----------



## simbalala (Apr 19, 2007)

I've used TFMail from http://nms-cgi.sourceforge.net/scripts.shtml

It's perl not php but not hard to configure and very solid.


----------



## wicky (May 4, 2007)

Formmail from Matt's script archive is probably the most widely used and most secure.


----------



## simbalala (May 4, 2007)

wicky said:


> Formmail from Matt's script archive is probably the most widely used and most secure.


Did you look at the page you linked?



> Version: 1.92 - Released: April 21, 2002



Did you look at the site I linked?

nms is a set of web programs that are intended as drop-in replacements for the scripts at Matt's Script Archive. Matt's Script Archive has been on the web since 1995. It is a repository of web scripts written in Perl by a programmer called Matt Wright.



> MSA is probably the most popular repository of web scripts currently available on the internet.
> 
> Why do we need a replacement for Matt's Script Archive?
> 
> ...


----------



## wicky (May 5, 2007)

Well done Simbalala, 

This is an archived link. If you read the text on the page it explains the history and provides a link to nms formmail, leading to exactly the same place, albeit with more of an historical overview & understanding of the security issues in question.


----------



## inboxdesign (May 16, 2007)

Here is a fairly simple one that will drop in to a page (include headers/footer pages or similar).

Its Clean PHP and fairly anti spam.

If you have any questions email me or add my msn.

NOTES:  I have renames to file to have a .txt file extension,  Change this to PHP!


----------

